# Building Circular Platforms



## ccm1495 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am curious as to what peoples approach to building short 1 to 3 ft tall circular platforms is.


----------



## danTt (Aug 27, 2012)

Cut out the lid first, using either a router+jig, or bandsaw+jig, or compass and jig saw, or one of the myriad of other circle cutting methods, then build the frame to fit it. You can build a square frame such the the lid circumscribes the framing. If you need facing on it, you can cut little nailing blocks and then use either 1/8th masonite or bendy board to wrap around the curve.


----------



## zmb (Aug 28, 2012)

I constructed, off plans of a TD and With a multitude of other people, circular platforms of that size and larger. 3/4" square tube steel was used and curved with some special device. It was an imprecise process, after the hoop was formed and before it was welded, it had to get stretched or compressed to the desired diameter along with cutting off the straight ends. Two hoops were created for each platform. To create legs, a piece of steel of desired height along with one 1.5" shorter were cut and welded together. That leg would slot in with the long piece sticking in and the shot one in the hoops. I'll get pictures of this later.

To cover the platforms, luan was wrapped around it and secured with self-tapping screws and topped with 3/4" plywood. On larger platforms, some sheet steel was welded to the legs to have a 1x6 bolted in to support the plywood over larger spans.




Look on the half platform for detail on how the legs were done.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 28, 2012)

For a production of "Kismet", the designer and director/choreographer, envisioned two dancers bringing in the platform for the Grand Vizier's throne while dancing. Obviously light was the order of the day. Answer, 6" white bead foam cut into a 5' diameter circle, Wrap the circumference with 1/4" bending luan then top with 1/14" luan and bottom with 1/8" luan. All joining with full surface, foam friendly contact cement. Light enough for the young ladies to cavort with as they brought it in and strong enough for the "chair-seat-throne and the Vizier.


----------



## milan (Oct 23, 2012)

I recently did a show called "The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man in the Moon Marigolds" for our high school theatre. We set the play inside a greenhouse that was both home and garden combined. In it I created four curved "seats" that from a top view were the parts of a radiation symbol. I actually built a router jig to cut out both the circle and curved lids. Using a 5/16" or 3/8" bolt I centered the pivot on a long plywood board. You could use MDF I suppose. There are many who like using MDF for jigs. Anyway, I made a simple box that kept the router from moving and cut a large enough hole for the bit and such to poke through. Then the bolt was a pivot at the 1' or 2' line as needed. I just turned on the router and cut my circle. From there I just routed another panel like it's template. Perfect circle. 2x4s on the inside and some 1/8" Maso to handle the curved outside and it was pretty curved furniture.


----------

